# CBC, ADA, & Pedestal Sinks



## Alias (May 15, 2013)

Commercial project for the local transportation agency.  I was talking to the contractor yesterday and he brought up the fact that two of the three bathrooms call for the installation of pedestal sinks.  Both of us think that these need to be standard lavs per the specs in Section 1115B.4.3.  Are we wrong?

The reason for the question is that the director of the transportation agency called and wants to meet with me.  She doesn't understand why she can't have her pedestal sinks in the bathrooms that are for employees only.

Comments, code citations, etc. please!

Sue


----------



## Codegeek (May 15, 2013)

Does the pedestal sink provide for the required toe clearance?  That's the only part that would make the sink not compliant, IMO.    Not all of the lavs would have to be accessible, just one, or five percent (1115B.3.1(3)).


----------



## Alias (May 15, 2013)

Codegeek said:
			
		

> Does the pedestal sink provide for the required toe clearance?  That's the only part that would make the sink not compliant, IMO.    Not all of the lavs would have to be accessible, just one, or five percent (1115B.3.1(3)).


Toe clearance would not be provided with the pedestal sink.  There will be one public, accessible bathroom.  The pedestal sinks will be in the men's and women's employee bathrooms.  All bathrooms accommodate one person at a time.  If it is a business, aren't the employee bathrooms required to be accessible?  Or can they all 3 be unisex and have 1 with a pedestal sink?

Sue


----------



## fatboy (May 15, 2013)

They all must be accessible.......


----------



## steveray (May 15, 2013)

fatboy said:
			
		

> They all must be accessible.......


All of the rooms (most likely).....and at least one of each type of fixture per room....1109.something.something in my IBC land memory....


----------



## Yikes (May 15, 2013)

Alias, you did nto say whether the facility is new construction, or an existing building.  CBC 1115B.1 exc. #1 can be utilized for existing buildings if a finding is made of unreasonable hardship.  However, I doubt that "I <3 pedestal sinks" constitutes an unreasonable hardship.

CBC 1123B.1 "Employee areas shall comply with the accessibility requirements of this chapter".

If you have an employee in a wheelchair, and they are compeled to use the (perhaps not as nice and clean) public restroom, while other employees get to use the unisex rooms, you have effectively discriminated against the employee in the wheelchair.

CBC 1115B.1.1  "Where separate facilities are provided for persons fo each sex, these facilities shall be accessible to persons with disabilities.  Where unisex facilities are provided, these facilities shall be accessible to persons with disabilities."


----------



## Alias (May 15, 2013)

Yikes said:
			
		

> Alias, you did nto say whether the facility is new construction, or an existing building.  CBC 1115B.1 exc. #1 can be utilized for existing buildings if a finding is made of unreasonable hardship.  However, I doubt that "I <3 pedestal sinks" constitutes an unreasonable hardship.CBC 1123B.1 "Employee areas shall comply with the accessibility requirements of this chapter".
> 
> If you have an employee in a wheelchair, and they are compeled to use the (perhaps not as nice and clean) public restroom, while other employees get to use the unisex rooms, you have effectively discriminated against the employee in the wheelchair.
> 
> CBC 1115B.1.1  "Where separate facilities are provided for persons fo each sex, these facilities shall be accessible to persons with disabilities.  Where unisex facilities are provided, these facilities shall be accessible to persons with disabilities."


Yikes -

New construction.  Contractor caught this and brought it up when I was over there yesterday looking at the slab pre-pour.

Thank you for the code sections, I will now go over and discuss this with the director.  She is under the impression that accessible toilet rooms are for the public use only and not required for employees.

Sue


----------



## mark handler (May 15, 2013)

Sue

as Yikes stated and cited

Employee restroom *shall* comply

Both ADA and CBC


----------



## Alias (May 15, 2013)

mark handler said:
			
		

> Sue as Yikes stated and cited
> 
> Employee restroom *shall* comply
> 
> Both ADA and CBC


Met with director and explained the code.  What she was so steamed up about is the fact that the contractor didn't come to her first but brought it up to me and the county inspector.  Drama, oy vey......!

Sue


----------



## mark handler (May 15, 2013)

Sue

My city is going to be looking for a BO in December if you want to stay in CA

I can put in a good word.... Not so much political drama in my city.....


----------



## Yikes (May 16, 2013)

If the reason she wants a pedestal sink is to hide the plumbing, there are ADA accessible wall-hung sinks that accomplish this.

KOHLER | K-2035-1 | Pinoir Wall-Mount Sink with Single Hole and Shroud

If she wants it just to look old-timey, she probably won't find one that's accessible.  The 17" deep toe space pretty much wipes out most designs.


----------



## Alias (May 16, 2013)

Yikes said:
			
		

> If the reason she wants a pedestal sink is to hide the plumbing, there are ADA accessible wall-hung sinks that accomplish this.KOHLER | K-2035-1 | Pinoir Wall-Mount Sink with Single Hole and Shroud
> 
> If she wants it just to look old-timey, she probably won't find one that's accessible.  The 17" deep toe space pretty much wipes out most designs.


Thanks for the link Yikes.  It has turned into a drama - contractor, director, and engineer with the monkey (me) in the middle!   

Just another freakin' day in paradise.........

Sue


----------

